# Pride - The Real Deal Official Results Thread.



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

MMAforum.com will be adding results as the night goes on. If you have an update, feel free to share it!

Emelianenko Fedor vs Mark Coleman
Mauricio Shogun vs Kevin Randleman
Josh Barnett vs Pawel Nastula
Eric "Butterbean" Esch vs Mark Hunt
Dan Henderson vs Vitor Belfort
Kazuhiro Nakamura vs Travis Galbraith
Joey Villasenor vs Robbie Lawler
Phil Baroni vs Yosuke Nishijima


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

Not to create any confusion..but isnt the Mark Hunt VS Butterbean fight cancelled?


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

I havent seen anything on the official Pride website. But im still reading. :thumbsup: 

Post a quote if you have one 

Appears on a couple other sites that



> "Unfortunately, Hunt's visa issues could not be worked out. Keith Kizer, the Executive Director of the Nevada State Athletic Commission, tells MMAWeekly, "Pride informed me that Hunt could not get clearance to enter the U.S. because he failed to resolve a legal matter resulting from an alleged altercation in a bar the last time Hunt was in California.""


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

If i do find legit information about the fight ill post it! ..sorry bout earlier haha


----------



## iNCApacitated (Jul 23, 2006)

Oops, I got my days all mized up :dunno:


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I hope some UFC guys show up to enjoy the show. I hope Dana shows up to get KO'd. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: *


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

lmao...i hope Pride gives them the crappiest seat in the house ^_^!!! oh man..it'd be gold if Tim sylvia had the balls to go in the ring..and challenge fedor..."I WANT TOO POOP FEDOR...I WANNA FIGHT FEDOR..FIGHT FEDOR!" -_-


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

jaymackz said:


> lmao...i hope Pride gives them the crappiest seat in the house ^_^!!!


*LOL. 

It should be front row, so they can see what a real PPV event is supposed to look like. :thumbsup: *


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

Lmao...you see Sean, Matt, Silva, Chuck, and Tim beside him.....pretty sure they'd all crap their pants just from Fedor's stare-down


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

jaymackz said:


> Lmao...you see Sean, Matt, Silva, Chuck, and Tim beside him.....pretty sure they'd all crap their pants just from Fedor's stare-down


*Well we know Tim would. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: *


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sylvia is too stupid and arrogant to realize how overmatched he really is. He thinks just because he is so much bigger than Fedor he could beat him. What a tool.


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

........


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I can guarantee you that he does think he can beat up anyone. He did call Fedor a tiny little shit after Bitter Rivals. I think it was in an interview with sherdog. It may be on youtube. I would link it but I am watching football and being lazy.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

YouTube - Tim Sylvia: Post Fight UFC 61

there you go i found it


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

........


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

yeah sylvia is scared and afraid to even admit it.


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

........


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Fedor seems like the type of guy that just doesn't care about hype or media attention or what people think about him. He just goes out there and gives it everyhting he has everytime.


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

........


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

me too...but i like coleman too. Just not against Fedor


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

4 mins into the intro man they are tearing into the UFC haha.  

And then to top it off they show Anderson Silva and Ryo's Sub in slow mo... :laugh:


----------



## TJ_2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

I just wanted to thank in advance all those who keep us updated with the fights tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## thickma (Aug 27, 2006)

*First fight*



TJ_2006 said:


> I just wanted to thank in advance all those who keep us updated with the fights tonight :thumbsup:


Lawler vs. Villasenor (185#) Lawler knocks him out in seconds with a flying knee. A lot of good that Vaseline did him.


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> 4 mins into the intro man they are tearing into the UFC haha.
> 
> And then to top it off they show Anderson Silva and Ryo's Sub in slow mo... :laugh:



This is nothing to laugh about. Support MMA, not an organization, you ****ing dolt.


----------



## hbdale309 (Oct 15, 2006)

thickma said:


> Lawler vs. Villasenor (185#) Lawler knocks him out in seconds with a flying knee. A lot of good that Vaseline did him.



OMG, 22 seconds, wow and Villasenor was like 22-4.


----------



## thickma (Aug 27, 2006)

Travis Galbraith vs Nakamura ( I love that trilling announcer and the introductions) Travis comes to the ring wearing a gladiator helmet. 205 pounders. Travis delivers a low blow... a break. It's all stand up so far. Nakamura almost get a ko, jumps on top but can't finish. Travis almost gets a knee bar. Travis is on top with ground and pound. Ref restarts them in the middle of the ring... half guard. Nakamura bridges out, then stands up. Travis gets a takedown. Nakamura gets an awesome harai goshi (announcer said it was uchi mata) to end the round. I give round one to Nakamura.


----------



## thickma (Aug 27, 2006)

Rd 2. Nakamura gets a kosoto gake takedown. They get back up, swinging. They clinch. Nakamura drops Travis with a knee while in the clinch, then lots of hammer fists while Travis was in the turtle position. It's over.


----------



## thickma (Aug 27, 2006)

Chuck Norris is in the front row. Wanderlei Silva is in the second row.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

crocop is in the house!!!!


----------



## thickma (Aug 27, 2006)

Next fight... Baroni vs Nishijima. Nishijima is actually a Western style boxer, not a typical Japanese martial artist. We all know Phil Baroni's style.


----------



## thickma (Aug 27, 2006)

Baroni takes him straight to the ground and takes side control easily. Baroni grounding and pounding, and now in half guard but still pounding. Baroni is really trying to do a kimura... and gets it. He had some difficulty, but got the kimura.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

I definitely did not see the Baroni fight going that route. Baroni is still a knob.:thumbsdown: He doesn't even know what a kimura is, jag.


----------



## thickma (Aug 27, 2006)

In post-fight interview Baroni doesn't even know the name of the submission he used and claims to have only seen it on TV a few days earlier. I think he knew better than to go toe to toe with a boxer.


----------



## thickma (Aug 27, 2006)

Vitor Belfort vs Dan Henderson. Should be a good one.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

thickma said:


> In post-fight interview Baroni doesn't even know the name of the submission he used and claims to have only seen it on TV a few days earlier. *I think he knew better than to go toe to toe with a boxer.*


I agree.

Now is the fight I'm probably looking forward to most. Belfort/Henderson should be great.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

hitmachine44 said:


> I agree.
> 
> Now is the fight I'm probably looking forward to most. Belfort/Henderson should be great.


hellz yeah! belfort and henderson are about to clash!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## JWangSDC (Jul 10, 2006)

cabby said:


> hellz yeah! belfort and henderson are about to clash!!!!:thumbsup:


When are Galbrath and the other dude going at it? And did galbrath weigh in @ 185 or 205?


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

JWangSDC said:


> When are Galbrath and the other dude going at it? And did galbrath weigh in @ 185 or 205?


Already fought. Nakamura by TKO early in round 2.


----------



## thickma (Aug 27, 2006)

Dan gets a single leg takedown, Vitor reverses and gets side control. Vitor attempts a knee bar but Dan excapes. Very exciting. 

Stand up game now. They're clinched. Henderson takes him down and in his half guard.Vitor attempts a bridge but Dan takes him back with the whizzer on the ground. Round ends with Dan and a big strike.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

Ryan Howard of the Phillies was sitting next to Wanderlei in the first row. That is some cool stuff right there.


----------



## thickma (Aug 27, 2006)

Rd 2. Vitor pulls guard but Dan stays up and jump slams to the ground. Dan is raining fists. The ref restarts in the center of ring. Dan stands up. Here we go. Jabbing. The clinch. Dan has double underhooks, now one. Ref restarts. Dan gets a takedown, half guard. They're in the corner, Dan pushing forearm in throat. Looks miserable. Round ends. I think Dan won that round also.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

Good fight. Henderson is the man. Decision definitely has to go his way.


----------



## thickma (Aug 27, 2006)

Final round. Lots of swinging, clinch, Henderson takes him down easily. Dan's in Vitor's full guard, and tried an armbar. Dan is really hammering some rights, now in half guard. Vitor bridges out, and almost takes Dan's back but he somersaults and puts Vitor in his guard. 

The crowd is cheering for Vitor. Vitor stands and Dan goes for ankle lock and then almost gets Vitor's back as he escapes. Dan has to settle for side control. Vitor reverses but can't do anything.

It has to go to Dan Henderson...... and it DOES, unanimous decision.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

What was that judge thinking scoring it 30-24? I didn't see three 10-8 rounds, did you guys?


----------



## thickma (Aug 27, 2006)

Butterbean!!!


----------



## thickma (Aug 27, 2006)

Sean O'Hare vs Butterbean. Sean took the fight on short notice. Is this boxing or MMA? Sean looks like he just woke up.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Here comes butterball!!!!!


----------



## thickma (Aug 27, 2006)

I didn't see 10-8 rounds either, but Dan definitely won decisively.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

Butterbean is getting fatter every second.


----------



## Python (Jul 9, 2006)

Has Kevin Randleman and Mauricio Rua fought yet?


----------



## thickma (Aug 27, 2006)

Hahahahaha.... 29 seconds. Butterbean beats him down. Sean tried a kick or two and butterbean caught him with a nice overhand right, then lots of short little hooks while they're in a clinch... basically beat him down.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

nope no shogun yet


----------



## thickma (Aug 27, 2006)

Randleman has not fought yet.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

I met Butterbean once and shook his hand. His fists are about the size of basketballs and he about crushed my hand. He was actually a pretty nice guy.


----------



## Python (Jul 9, 2006)

When is he due up? Any idea?


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

hitmachine44 said:


> I met Butterbean once and shook his hand. His fists are about the size of basketballs and he about crushed my hand. He was actually a pretty nice guy.


haha he's such a huge son of a *****. he seems pretty cool


----------



## Python (Jul 9, 2006)

Pride site said he won, thats why I was wonderin.


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

Way to go Bean! Send that muscle bound freak back to the gym where he belongs.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Python said:


> Pride site said he won, thats why I was wonderin.


said who won?


----------



## Python (Jul 9, 2006)

Mauricio


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Python said:


> Mauricio


he hasn't fought yet. hope the site is rite tho:laugh:


----------



## thickma (Aug 27, 2006)

20 minute intermission now.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

20 minute break then more action


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

thickma said:


> 20 minute intermission now.


oops ya beat me


----------



## Python (Jul 9, 2006)

On Pride FC site it says results and then gave some winners, I did not know if they were right or if that was an assumption of whom the winners would be.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Python said:


> On Pride FC site it says results and then gave some winners, I did not know if they were right or if that was an assumption of whom the winners would be.


huh thats weird


----------



## Python (Jul 9, 2006)

I figured that, beacause there were so many fights decided already, they had like 8 or 10 match ups and all had winners already.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Python said:


> I figured that, beacause there were so many fights decided already, they had like 8 or 10 match ups and all had winners already.


has it been accurate?


----------



## Maoz2Glory (Oct 15, 2006)

has randleman and fedor fought on tonights ppv yeT?


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

no shogun or fedor yet. barnett fights next. then the next two fights after that are 

shogun randleman
fedor coleman


----------



## bob (Jul 14, 2006)

nope no shogun or fedor yet.

barnett is next.

not to go off-topic or anything, but what do you guys think of the ppv so far?(those watching  )


----------



## thickma (Aug 27, 2006)

I think this ppv is awesome... and 3 more good fights to go.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

i like the ppv. arena is definitely smaller tho. i just wish they would get on with the fights. i was impressed with lawler. good opening fight


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

big john mcarthy in the house


----------



## bob (Jul 14, 2006)

cabby said:


> big john mcarthy in the house



really? nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Python (Jul 9, 2006)

Do you all want me to post all the ones PRIDEFC says won or not?


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

fujita and yoshida!!!


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Python said:


> Do you all want me to post all the ones PRIDEFC says won or not?


prolly not a good idea u may confuse people


----------



## Python (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes very true, but tell me who won so far and I will see what dose or dose not match up if you don't mind.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Josh and Pawel are coming out now


----------



## thickma (Aug 27, 2006)

Here we go. Josh Barnett vs Nastula, an Olympic judo gold medalist from Poland. Should be good.


----------



## thickma (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm a judo player and can't wait to see this... one of the top 50 judo guys in the world against Josh Barnett.

I really like this announcer.


----------



## thickma (Aug 27, 2006)

Rd 1. In a clinch on the ropes, neither can get the takedown. A few swings, back to a clinch. The crowd is booing. Pawel gets a outer hook takedown, and gets side control. Pawel switches back and forth to kesa gatame, trying for a keylock. Not really much action. Ref stands them up. 

They clinch. The judo guy gets another easy takedown, in Josh's half guard... a little ground and pound. 

End of round. Pawel won the round but stays down like he is hurt. He's up and back in his corner.


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

*Round 2*
Barnett opens up with a knee to the body and a punch combination. Nastula rocks Josh with several punches before taking him down and moving to side-control. Josh is hurt from the punches. Josh sweeps and rolls on top to finish with an ankle-lock. Nastula taps quickly.
Josh Barnett wins by ankle-lock at 3:04 of the second round.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

josh wins by submission


----------



## thickma (Aug 27, 2006)

Rd 2. Lots of action. Punching, mostly Josh. In the clinch, Pawel lifts some knees, Josh throws some body shots. They break. Pawel almost knocks Josh out with several great punches. Pawel grabs him and takes him down easily.

Holy smoke. Josh gathers himself, reverses and gets Pawel in an ankle lock. Pawel taps. Pawel was going for an armbar while Josh was escaping, but Josh got his ankle, laid on it, and applied it.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

appearance by wandy right now. shogun fights next


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice submission victory for Barnett.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

you guys didnt mention it?!?!
PRIDE middleweight champion Wanderlei Silva makes his way to the ring. He thanks the American fans for their support, *then challenges Chuck Liddell to lace up the leather February 24 on PRIDE’s second USA show.*
OMG, lets pray to god this will hapen


----------



## JWangSDC (Jul 10, 2006)

Borat Sagdiyev said:


> you guys didnt mention it?!?!
> PRIDE middleweight champion Wanderlei Silva makes his way to the ring. He thanks the American fans for their support, *then challenges Chuck Liddell to lace up the leather February 24 on PRIDE’s second USA show.*
> OMG, lets pray to god this will hapen


They need to have a clause that says Shogun gets to take on Lidell if Silva loses[to liddel]


----------



## hbdale309 (Oct 15, 2006)

Man, Pawel has had nothing but top notch opposition. 3 out of his 4 fights to Rodrigo Nog, A. Emelianenko and now Barnett. Tough schedule, and his 4th fight was to an undefeated fighter, Drago, who he beat.


----------



## JWangSDC (Jul 10, 2006)

hbdale309 said:


> Man, Pawel has had nothing but top notch opposition. 3 out of his 4 fights to Rodrigo Nog, A. Emelianenko and now Barnett. Tough schedule, and his 4th fight was to an undefeated fighter, Drago, who he beat.


yea, much respect to him.


----------



## Chuteboxefan (Oct 22, 2006)

Borat Sagdiyev said:


> you guys didnt mention it?!?!
> PRIDE middleweight champion Wanderlei Silva makes his way to the ring. He thanks the American fans for their support, *then challenges Chuck Liddell to lace up the leather February 24 on PRIDE’s second USA show.*
> OMG, lets pray to god this will hapen



are you serious?


----------



## thickma (Aug 27, 2006)

Holy Shit!!! Randleman gets immediate takedown. Rua goes out the back door and applies a 3 minute ankle lock, then gets the most awesome kneebar I've ever seen. Kevin taps.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

**** yes!!! shogun is the man!!!! randleman was hanging all over the ropes. shogun speaking now


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

poor kevin, i was rooting for him.

And chuteboxfan, i am serious
:thumbsup:


----------



## Chuteboxefan (Oct 22, 2006)

shogun is the best


i think he shud fight coleman now n prove he is better... Chute box academy FTW


----------



## JWangSDC (Jul 10, 2006)

I was rooting for kevin as well;moreso because my friend bet on him.

I was so sure Shogun would win though, and win he did.


----------



## TJ_2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

Sup fellas I thought I would post this for those who can't watch the event tonight.

PRIDE 32 "Real Deal" Play-by-Play<br>Presented by Sprawl Fight Short Company

Play by play update.


----------



## Chuteboxefan (Oct 22, 2006)

> And chuteboxfan, i am serious



That shud b a hell of a fight


----------



## thickma (Aug 27, 2006)

That was an *awesome* fight. Randleman was screaming from the pain while Rua was trying to get the ankle lock, but he wouldn't tap. I thought he was going to tough it out for 5 minutes. It looked like he was getting out and Rua put a kneebar on and I thought I was going to see it snap. It was gruesome looking. Rua pushed out his hips a little and Randleman tapped.


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

TJ_2006 said:


> Sup fellas I thought I would post this for those who can't watch the event tonight.
> 
> PRIDE 32 "Real Deal" Play-by-Play<br>Presented by Sprawl Fight Short Company
> 
> Play by play update.


I've been using this play by play as well as the one on this forum..its how I found out about Wandy wanting to fight chuck.


----------



## TJ_2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

There we go... this time it should work. Sorry for the broken link in my previous post. Anyways, enjoy!


Advertising at Sherdog.com


----------



## hbdale309 (Oct 15, 2006)

Well, no surprises so far. I wish Shogun was fighting Fedor instead; damn broken arm. Either way, I'm still pumped for this main event.


----------



## wetdog (Oct 22, 2006)

i think it is time for Kevin to re-think his game in Pride.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm still trying to figure out what the hell Randleman was doing out there.

I mean, wow....it was like amateur hour.


----------



## JWangSDC (Jul 10, 2006)

wetdog said:


> i think it is time for Kevin to re-think his game in Pride.



. He's had so many medical issues already; it's time to retire.


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

Fedor! Fedor! Fedor! Fedor!


----------



## TJ_2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

Looking focused and determined, Mark Coleman makes his way to the ring.


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

*Fedor vs coleman*

EDIT : lol TJ posted same thing as me..Mr. sherdog


----------



## TJ_2006 (Oct 15, 2006)

lol I beat you to it


----------



## JWangSDC (Jul 10, 2006)

I think the UFC is in trouble...


----------



## Chuteboxefan (Oct 22, 2006)

Borat Sagdiyev said:


> Fedor! Fedor! Fedor! Fedor!





Fedor got this in the bag


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

JWangSDC said:


> I think the UFC is in trouble...


dam right!


----------



## wetdog (Oct 22, 2006)

UFC- go 88.


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

In a scene of amazing production, artificial snow falls on Fedor as he makes his way to the ring. 
:thumbsup:
And so it begins...


----------



## JWangSDC (Jul 10, 2006)

i feel so bad for whoever has to fight fedor.


----------



## JWangSDC (Jul 10, 2006)

unless it's cro cop/mark hunt/ bob sapp/ or Tim Sylvia.


----------



## thickma (Aug 27, 2006)

Mark goes for a takedown but Fedor sprawls, they break and Fedor delivers some awesome punches. Coleman has an awesome mouse on his left eye. Coleman tries several takedowns and fedor counters with sprawls, punches, and guilotines. The doctors are checking Mark's eye. 

Fighting resumes. They clinch in the corner. Mark has double underhooks but still can't take him down. First round over. Fedor dominated.


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

*Coleman vs Fedor*

*Round One*
Coleman jabs and shoots but Fedor stuffs it and rocks coleman with a right hand. Coleman fighting for a single-leg takedown. Fedor goes for a guillotine but Coleman defends and smacks his head on the canvas while attempting the takedown. Coleman appears to be uninjured, as he tries to pick the Russian up and slam him to the mat. Coleman eats a left hand and several other punches as he shoots back in. Coleman’s desperate takedown attempts have left him fatigued. His left eye is also cut and swollen badly. Referee Yuji Shimada stops the action to allow the doctors to check Coleman’s eye. The action continues, but the bell rings shortly after.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

I have two thoughts after round one.

Coleman is WAY overmatched.

Fedor is an friggin' monster. Absolutely amazing that guy is.


----------



## JWangSDC (Jul 10, 2006)

thickma said:


> Mark goes for a takedown but Fedor sprawls, they break and Fedor delivers some awesome punches. Coleman has an awesome mouse on his left eye. Coleman tries several takedowns and fedor counters with sprawls, punches, and guilotines. The doctors are checking Mark's eye.
> 
> Fighting resumes. They clinch in the corner. Mark has double underhooks but still can't take him down. First round over. Fedor dominated.


The BEAST IS BACK


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

Same result as last time.


----------



## thickma (Aug 27, 2006)

Awesome fight!!!!!! Coleman finally gets takedown and Fedor gets another armbar on him.


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

*Coleman vs Fedor*

*Round Two*
Coleman lands a right hand and shoots. Fedor again blocks the shot. Coleman finally scores a takedown. Fedor spins for an armbar and Coleman taps. 

wow..deja vu


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

Coleman has a lot of heart though.:thumbsup: He's a really tough sum*****.


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

........


----------



## JWangSDC (Jul 10, 2006)

hitmachine44 said:


> Coleman has a lot of heart though.:thumbsup: He's a really tough sum*****.


Yea, Coleman really does. I admire the man...he's a roided maniac with a screw loose gone RIGHT. Even in the midst of the Shogun/Coleman thing; I could see how Coleman was just over-excited with no ill-intentions. Much less respect for Phil Baroni, who often comes across as plain ignorant and unlikable.


----------



## lanceis2buff (Aug 3, 2006)

*Plays Pride Victory music in Itunes*


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

i love Fedor..
:dunno:


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Jul 18, 2006)

How dramatic!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chuteboxefan (Oct 22, 2006)

Fedor is absolutly amazing...



now lets c if hes gonna give shogun his rematch


----------



## thickma (Aug 27, 2006)

Why are Coleman's daughters in the ring? It must be his weekend for visitation.


----------



## JWangSDC (Jul 10, 2006)

Why hasn't there been a crocop shogun battle yet?


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

Chuteboxefan said:


> Fedor is absolutly amazing...
> 
> 
> 
> now lets c if hes gonna give shogun his rematch


hmm??
I think your talking about coleman..Shogun fought coleman.

But about Fedor an Shogun, theres a rumor that they are fighting on New Years if Mirko isnt fully healed.


----------



## Coldblue (Sep 28, 2006)

Borat Sagdiyev said:


> hmm??
> I think your talking about coleman..Shogun fought coleman.
> 
> But about Fedor an Shogun, theres a rumor that they are fighting on New Years if Mirko isnt fully healed.


what's wrong with crocop? he get injured during the open weight gp?:dunno:


----------



## bob (Jul 14, 2006)

you have to be even more impressed with fedor though. he stuffed mark's takedowns like crazy, even with one leg in the air, he was roaming around like BJ. :thumbsup: 

it must have been horrible for coleman, he gets rocked standing up, can't take him down and when he finally does he gets submitted...


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

Coldblue said:


> what's wrong with crocop? he get injured during the open weight gp?:dunno:


I heard something that he *MIGHT* have injured his foot while kicking Silva's skull


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

lol Coleman supposedly had his kids in the ring after the fight..the kids were crying there eyes out.
 
what was coleman thinking bringing them out?


----------



## Chuteboxefan (Oct 22, 2006)

Borat Sagdiyev said:


> hmm??
> I think your talking about coleman..Shogun fought coleman.
> 
> But about Fedor an Shogun, theres a rumor that they are fighting on New Years if Mirko isnt fully healed.




i was talkin about coleman 
srry


----------



## Coldblue (Sep 28, 2006)

Borat Sagdiyev said:


> I heard something that he *MIGHT* have injured his foot while kicking Silva's skull


i wouldn't be surprised, that foot endures a lot of wear & tear


----------



## Corpse (Jul 8, 2006)

Borat Sagdiyev said:


> lol Coleman supposedly had his kids in the ring after the fight..the kids were crying there eyes out.
> 
> what was coleman thinking bringing them out?


It was a sales gimmick on behalf of Pride. Trying the whole "Rocky" thing out I guess.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

"Hey, kids, come meet the guy who mangled me"


----------



## FizzKick (Oct 12, 2006)

Man those last 3 fights compensated for the mixed feelings I was having for the overall event.

Nastula looked serious....props to Barnett though for turning it around. Randleman how rough and ready seemed must have felt pretty destroyed to lose like that....Rua is still on the climb.

And Fedor and Coleman....no suprises but it was pretty dramatic and everytime you just have to amazed at how dominant Fedor is even if you did expect it.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Damone said:


> "Hey, kids, come meet the guy who mangled me"


LMAO!!! Then its "let me punch you at least one time":laugh:


----------



## FizzKick (Oct 12, 2006)

Damone said:


> "Hey, kids, come meet the guy who mangled me"


Haha yeah that was a very strange moment....both girls just gave a polite wave without being able to bring themselves to even look at Fedor.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

FizzKick said:


> Haha yeah that was a very strange moment....both girls just gave a polite wave without being able to bring themselves to even look at Fedor.


They didn't know what to think of Fedor. All crying and shit. Must've been shitty for them to see their dad all ****ed up


----------



## FizzKick (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah....It showed Coleman in a good light...there was a time I liked seeing hime lose but I have to admit both the maineventers tonight are a class act. 

It just so happens one of the happens to be a complete enigma.


----------



## bob (Jul 14, 2006)

man what was the deal with coleman bringing his kids out. all they understood was their dad was getting his face bashed in. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Chuteboxefan (Oct 22, 2006)

bob said:


> man what was the deal with coleman bringing his kids out. all they understood was their dad was getting his face bashed in. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:



i think it was more like a publicity stunt.


----------



## Yuk (Oct 16, 2006)

Both Fedor and Shogun was crazy!!! Absolute dominance.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

jaymackz said:


> Lmao...you see Sean, Matt, Silva, Chuck, and Tim beside him.....pretty sure they'd all crap their pants just from Fedor's stare-down



Fedor vs those 5.. might give fedor a challenge for once.. in a row not at once..


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah the kid thing was a bad idea. "Daddy's ok" "I feel great"???? Didn't look like it to me. Then you got Randleman the "A" fighter fighting Shogun the "B" fighter. Since when where B anything better than A? Randleman got to confident and underestimated his opponent. That was a sick kneebar, that shit was bent


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

cabby said:


> Yeah the kid thing was a bad idea. "Daddy's ok" "I feel great"???? Didn't look like it to me. Then you got Randleman the "A" fighter fighting Shogun the "B" fighter. Since when where B anything better than A? Randleman got to confident and underestimated his opponent. That was a sick kneebar, that shit was bent


since when was Randleman considerd a "A" fighter... and Shogun a "B" fighter...

i think it would be the other way around bud...

shogun = 10 - 1 in pride.. and that loss is from a dislocated shoulder..

randleman has been gettin beat up for years


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

cabby said:


> LMAO!!! Then its "let me punch you at least one time":laugh:


hahahahah i remember that... fedor didnt look to happy with that either

woulda been funny if he pulled a Heath Herring and Dropped him infront of his daughters


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Organik said:


> since when was Randleman considerd a "A" fighter... and Shogun a "B" fighter...
> 
> i think it would be the other way around bud...
> 
> ...


Randleman stated in an interview that Shogun was a "B" fighter and himself an "A" fighter. I was just saying it was dumb how he said that after what happened last night bud...


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

*PRIDE: Real Deal, the final results*

Winner: Fedor, Loser: Mark Coleman, Armbar at 1:07 in the second round.

Winner: Shogu Rua, Loser: Kevin Randleman, Kneebar at 2:35 in the first round.

Winner: Josh Barnett, Loser: Pawel Natula, Heelhook at 3:04 in the first round.

Winner: Eric Esch, Loser: Sean Haire, TKO (Ref Stop) at 0:29 in the First round.

Winner: Dan Henderson, Loser: Vitor Belfort, Decision

Winner: Phil Baroni, Loser: Yosuke Nishijima, Armlock at 3:20 of the first round.

Winner: Kazuhiro Nakamura, Loser: Travis Galbraith, TKO (Ref Stoppage) at 1:16 of the second round.

Winner: RUTHLESS ROBBIE LAWLER, Loser: Joey Villasenor, TKO (Ref Stoppage) at 0:22 in the first round.

Ass Whupping of the night: Robbie Lawler beats down Joey Villasenor in 22 seconds.

Wicked tapout: Fedor with an another incredible armbar of Mark Coleman.

Hell of a fight, though I expected a better performance from Nishijima, after that stunner against Mark Hunt. (am I the only one that thinks this guy is getting screwed with the fights he's gotten: Mark Hunt, Hidehiko Yoshida and Phil Baroni)


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Didn't Randleman tapout or did the ref stop that before he could. He looked like he was in pain for a long time before it ended. Best submission of the night goes to Shogun. Don't see too many kneebars


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Hell of a fight, though I expected a better performance from Nishijima, after that stunner against Mark Hunt. (am I the only one that thinks this guy is getting screwed with the fights he's gotten: Mark Hunt, Hidehiko Yoshida and Phil Baroni)


Yes but Mark Hunt stood with Nishijima. Baroni took it to the ground pretty quick and stayed on top the whole fight


----------



## UFC (Oct 13, 2006)

**** yea man good for robbie i hope he comes back to the UFC


----------



## JWangSDC (Jul 10, 2006)

It's seriously sick how good fedor is. I would love to see him vs Bob Sapp or Tim Sylvia because they both deserve the punishment.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

UFC said:


> **** yea man good for robbie i hope he comes back to the UFC


Robbie did a helluva job


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

JWangSDC said:


> It's seriously sick how good fedor is. I would love to see him vs Bob Sapp or Tim Sylvia because they both deserve the punishment.


Yeah lets see Syliva and Fedor. Sylvia needs his mouth shut after calling Fedor a little shit


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

UFC said:


> **** yea man good for robbie i hope he comes back to the UFC



why would he come back to the UFC... so dana white can pay him a petty 5 grand..for one of the best fights in MMA?

the UFC shows no respect towards there fighters... ppl like royce gettin 400,000 to fight.. when ppl like Rich franklin only gettin 21,000 to get there face smashed by anderson silva..

some fighters in UFC dont even make 5,000 a fight.. its pathedic... dana white doesnt deserve any of the fighters.. greedy mother****er..


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Organik said:


> why would he come back to the UFC... so dana white can pay him a petty 5 grand..for one of the best fights in MMA?
> 
> the UFC shows no respect towards there fighters... ppl like royce gettin 400,000 to fight.. when ppl like Rich franklin only gettin 21,000 to get there face smashed by anderson silva..
> 
> some fighters in UFC dont even make 5,000 a fight.. its pathedic... dana white doesnt deserve any of the fighters.. greedy mother****er..


yeah no kiddin' then they have to pay hospital checkup bills and shit. and more for broken bones and such. so minus a couple more thousand on the check


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

does pride pay their fighters alot more than ufc?


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

cabby said:


> yeah no kiddin' then they have to pay hospital checkup bills and shit. and more for broken bones and such. so minus a couple more thousand on the check



nevermind the money they have to spend on training...

and yes Pride pays more


----------



## Lars (Jul 13, 2006)

cabby said:


> Yeah lets see Syliva and Fedor. Sylvia needs his mouth shut after calling Fedor a little shit


When did he call Fedor a little shit?


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

........


----------



## bob (Jul 14, 2006)

the first time i watched tim's interview i was actually surprised that the interviewer didn't crack up when sylvia was acting like he could acutally hang in the ring with fedor. :dunno:


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

........


----------



## Squeetard (Oct 22, 2006)

Cripes, Sylvia could not beat Fedor ever. Of course everyone who steps in the ring at 200+ lbs has a fighters chance to score a win, but Fedor is simply the best fighter mma has ever seen.

Amazingly fast, that might be his single best asset. Not just fists either, his sprawl and reversals happen in an instant.

No one can bring their strengths to bear against him, he uses his speed to counter everything you throw at him, beats you to the punch at your own game.

He has striking a ground skills to match the best in the world at either game.

Overall, I was dissapointed with the whole event. It's like Pride strutted out their Marquee guys and matched them up with nobody's and has beens to showcase their talents.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

jaymackz said:


> YouTube - Tim Sylvia: Post Fight UFC 61


Fedor has never fought a tall striker with good takedown defense? *What the hell do you call Semmy Schilt?*

Tim needs to watch that fight and see what Semmy looked like afterwards, because that wasn't pretty.

This is an old interview, because I don't think that the door to the UFC will ever get opened for PRIDE fighters, at least at the speed it's going now.

I don't think that those guys were nobodies. Barnett's fight was against a nobody, but real American MMA fans already know Barnett from that asswhupping he handed Couture.

I really wanted to see Crocop on this card, so I was a little bit disappointed, but he's got the next title shot.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Fedor has never fought a tall striker with good takedown defense? *What the hell do you call Semmy Schilt?*
> 
> Tim needs to watch that fight and see what Semmy looked like afterwards, because that wasn't pretty.


i used the same comparison when i first seen this vid  good job!


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

cabby said:


> Didn't Randleman tapout or did the ref stop that before he could. He looked like he was in pain for a long time before it ended. Best submission of the night goes to Shogun. Don't see too many kneebars


He tapped out when Shogun arched his hips.


----------



## lordofcharm (Oct 23, 2006)

Fedor is lucky he is wasn't fighting me at the real deal. Omg i would of knocked him out stone cold 3 times then tapped him with a sharp shooter after connecting with a sweet chin music. Pride is easy, so is UFC. WWE pwns them all. UFC is fixed and pride fc is politics. Nothing compares to real professional wresting. If you think otherwise, you are a gulible pansy who will believe anything DREAM stage will throw at you. Wake up from your dream kids.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

lordofcharm said:


> Fedor is lucky he is wasn't fighting me at the real deal. Omg i would of knocked him out stone cold 3 times then tapped him with a sharp shooter after connecting with a sweet chin music. Pride is easy, so is UFC. WWE pwns them all. UFC is fixed and pride fc is politics. Nothing compares to real professional wresting. If you think otherwise, you are a gulible pansy who will believe anything DREAM stage will throw at you. Wake up from your dream kids.


:laugh: Professional Wrestling?????:laugh: Real fighting is fixed and wrestling is better than pride and ufc???? U don't think wrestling is fixed???:laugh: Haha thats all im saying to u:thumbsup:


----------



## vader86 (Oct 15, 2006)

lordofcharm said:


> Fedor is lucky he is wasn't fighting me at the real deal. Omg i would of knocked him out stone cold 3 times then tapped him with a sharp shooter after connecting with a sweet chin music. Pride is easy, so is UFC. WWE pwns them all. UFC is fixed and pride fc is politics. Nothing compares to real professional wresting. If you think otherwise, you are a gulible pansy who will believe anything DREAM stage will throw at you. Wake up from your dream kids.


are you for real? ROFLMFAO!:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 
i would love to see fedor kick your ass around the ring


----------



## Ccuz (Oct 23, 2006)

*The Real Deal*

He obviously posted that just for a response. I enjoyed the first Pride in the US but what was with the last fight. That was a pathetic performance by coleman and if the fight wasnt bad enough it was real poor form for coleman to bring his 2 crying kids into the ring. I was right there with Fedor thinking what the hell is going on. I love Pride and will continue to watch but if thats the kind of untastefull display I can expect from shows in the US then I would prefer they stay in Japan.


----------



## FizzKick (Oct 12, 2006)

Why are there so many gullible people on this site? Talk about easy to wind up.


----------



## Chuteboxefan (Oct 22, 2006)

lordofcharm said:


> Fedor is lucky he is wasn't fighting me at the real deal. Omg i would of knocked him out stone cold 3 times then tapped him with a sharp shooter after connecting with a sweet chin music. Pride is easy, so is UFC. WWE pwns them all. UFC is fixed and pride fc is politics. Nothing compares to real professional wresting. If you think otherwise, you are a gulible pansy who will believe anything DREAM stage will throw at you. Wake up from your dream kids.


Pride fc is politics? where did u get that idea from buddy...


----------



## madkiwi (Oct 24, 2006)

*Fed to Fido*

Coleman said that he would find a way to beat Fedor, and I am sure he watched every available video from the days Fedor wore baggy pants in Samob, and still all he could manage after the fists started flying was turtled up hugging his foot, kind of reminds me of a game I play with my kids. I do have to admire Coleman though for allowing himself to be fed to Fedor, but this fight reminds me more of a cat that first mortally wounds his pray then sadistically toys with his catch. 

Fedor finally decided to end this exhibition match after Coleman semi connected while at half guard.

Maybe Coleman thought that the beer swilling American crowd would be on his side giving him some sort of home town advantage, but to the chants for "Fedor-Fedor" it goes to show that the (slightly above $70-700 per-seat) average American MMA spectator present has come a long way than to automatically booing with a take down, appreciating the skill needed to dominate the ground, as is Fedors strength.


----------



## madkiwi (Oct 24, 2006)

*Fed to Fido*

Coleman said that he would find a way to beat Fedor, and I am sure he watched every available video from the days Fedor wore baggy pants in Samob, and still all he could manage after the fists started flying was turtled up hugging his foot, kind of reminds me of a game I play with my kids. I do have to admire Coleman though for allowing himself to be fed to Fedor, but this fight reminds me more of a cat that first mortally wounds his pray then sadistically toys with his catch. 

Fedor finally decided to end this exhibition match after Coleman semi connected while at half guard.

Maybe Coleman thought that the beer swilling American crowd would be on his side giving him some sort of home town advantage, but to the chants of "Fedor-Fedor" it goes to show that the (slightly above $70-700 per-seat) average American MMA spectator present has come a long way than to automatically booing with a take down, appreciating the skill needed to dominate the ground, as is Fedors strength.


----------



## JPillband (Nov 10, 2006)

*Hi all, I am new here*

Hello to all. This is my first day on the Internet. What should I do?
Thanks!


----------

